# Telehobbits



## Rangerdave (Aug 28, 2002)

I just noticed something, let me know if you agree.

You all remember the first scene in the film where we first see the township of Hobbiton. It struck me that if you take the hill that BIlbo's home is dug into and cut the grass and add some pinwheels: it would look almost exactly like the hill the teletubbies live in.

This helps further my theory that the teletubbies are evil Hobbit dopplegangers. Whats next, telegollum?

RD


----------



## Anamatar IV (Aug 28, 2002)

'tinky winkie, baba, dipsy, po.' That show is strangly addicting. They're trying to control our minds! You know not that we have any worth controlling.


----------



## Rangerdave (Aug 28, 2002)

The flaming Sky-Baby frightens me. 

I don't know just what it is about that kid but he looks like he's planning something to me.
I know! It's the baby Sauron! Flaming baby, flaming eye, whats the diference?  

RD


----------



## ReadWryt (Aug 29, 2002)

R.D., 

Back in the earliest days of this forum I had posted a picture of Tinky Winky standing in Hobbiton...heh. Strange minds travel in the same sewers...


----------



## DGoeij (Aug 29, 2002)

Laugh about it. My guess is that this tv-show is merely preparing the earth for invasion. Everybody now thinks teletubbies are nice, so they have practically won.


----------



## Goldberry344 (Aug 29, 2002)

some drawings of hobbits do look slightly similar to teletubbies, if you have an imagination...


----------



## Chymaera (Aug 30, 2002)

I find the show to be meditative and sooooooothing.

And I like the bunnies too

and they have cute wittle TV's on their wittle tum tum's. aaawww!


----------



## Dragonblade (Sep 8, 2002)

I am officially frightened. But now that you mention it, the hill does look like it, and the only reason I know was because I will flipping through channels and saw a little part of it. The sun-baby-flame-sauron-wannabe thing frightens me.
Telehobbits...*shudders* that is just scary!

Strange minds travel in the same sewers, heh...you have NO idea!! LOL

AAHHH!!!! teletubbies are taking over the earth!!! GAAAAHHHHH!!!!!!!!! eeeevil eeeeeeeeevil *hides under desk*


----------



## Elbereth (Sep 9, 2002)

RD...your mind works in scary ways. I'm officially very frightened now.

Now my mind is getting strange images of Elijah Wood and Sean Astin dancing around Hobbiton in Teletubbie outfits and giving each other big hugs . *shivers* And then when the Scary sun baby comes out, they say "UH OH!!!"...and run into their little Hobbit holes. And they keep doing this... over and over again. 

 AAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!! *runs away*


----------



## Dragonblade (Sep 9, 2002)

GAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!! Elbereth, that was frightening!! Mental pictures go away!!! ARRGGGGG!!!!!!!!! *runs away screaming*


----------



## Anamatar IV (Sep 9, 2002)

theyre actually robots bent on taking over. Notice how they have tvs in their stomachs?


----------



## kalwa_Avar (Sep 9, 2002)

you people are very scary but you have a point!! Ugh Teletubbies yuck!!
they are coming


----------



## Dragonblade (Sep 11, 2002)

Robotic killing machines!!! Or brain washing machines...is there really any difference?

Goldberry...that bounce-a-hobbit game is surprisingly addicting o.0...especially when you get the squeaky hobbit thing to rebound off all of the sides *grin* GAAAAAHHH!!!! Squeaky toy telehobbits!!!!! RUN FOR YOUR LIVES!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Diamond Took (Sep 12, 2002)

noooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
you ruined the image in my head of a peacefull little town full of hobbit holes.

John Howe must have been watching too much teletubbies when he designed those hobbit holes.


----------



## Sam_Gamgee (Sep 12, 2002)

my feelings towards the teletubies can be summed up like this...........................if i had a gun i would make use of it on the teletubies.


----------



## Rangerdave (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Sam_Gamgee _
> *my feelings towards the teletubies can be summed up like this...........................if i had a gun i would make use of it on the teletubies. *



Well this is your lucky day. Shoot all the little buggers you want at this link 

It takes a few minutes to load, but it can be fun.

One piece of advice, shoot the burning Sauron baby first.

RD


----------



## In Flames (Sep 12, 2002)

Well that felt good.
Nothing like getting out your aggresions before you go to work.


----------



## Elbereth (Sep 12, 2002)

RD...that was brilliant! I had so much fun blasting the teletubbies to pieces...and it was so satisfying to also be able to shoot down the stupid sun baby!


----------



## Dragonblade (Sep 12, 2002)

That seriously rocked!! I love games like that!! I played one once where you could blow up barney!!


----------



## Sam_Gamgee (Sep 12, 2002)

why thank you RD.


----------



## Aerin (Sep 12, 2002)

Wow.. I'm not a violent person by nature, but it sure felt great to blow those freaky little buggers to bits! *evil laughter*
Thanks, RD!


----------



## Adrastea (Sep 13, 2002)

Fun Fun Fun!!! Great game! The other games on that site aren't that great but the teletubbies on was excellent! 
Thanks RD!!!


----------



## kalwa_Avar (Sep 13, 2002)

Thanks that felt so good but I kinda felt like I was shooting evil hobbits


----------



## Popqueen62 (Sep 21, 2002)

*that was*

that was awesome!


----------



## Chymaera (Sep 21, 2002)

I still find them to be meditative; even while blow them away and mowin' them down    

RD you should be ashamed of yourself showing games like that to young impresionable minds


----------



## Balrog Bob (Sep 22, 2002)

*Rangerdave is a GOD-sent!!!!!!*

"Holy hole in a donut!!!!!!" This is my first time on this thread - after finding out a way to kill off Tele-Tubbies, I was destined to take a gander at the amazing link. Thanks to my sis' Elbereth, my anger management can finally simmer down. Again, thank you Rangerdave for giving us a chance to kill the things we hate. . . Tele-Tubbies.

P.S. >> I really dig the Fozzie sign - Kudos!


----------



## Dragon (Sep 23, 2002)

*thankyou so much!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

that was incredibly relaxing!!!!!!!!


----------



## Legolas_lover12 (Sep 28, 2002)

LOLOLOLOL. i love that. and i swear teletubbies is a way to brainwash children!!!!! and now i have that hobbiton image stuck in my head LOLOLOL.

thank u RD *gives RD a **bigg hugg**


----------



## HobbitGirl (Oct 15, 2002)

Eeeevil teletubies....they make infant couch potatos! It's brain rot for little kids! It felt SO good to make them explode....Thanx, RD!!

I think I'll go kill them again! Mua ha ha ha!


----------



## Elu Thingol (Oct 22, 2002)

never watched teletubbies, never want to


----------



## Legolas_lover12 (Oct 22, 2002)

i told some of my friends about the game. one of them thought it was mean the other one laughed her head off. LOLOLOL


----------

